# Баян Латунные бронзовые голоса Волга



## nidogopp43 (29 Окт 2018)

Доброго здоровьица форумчане! Возможно кому-то интересна голосовая часть этого "Монстра" Живу рядом, мог бы подмочь ежели интерес имеется. Замечу, я незаинтересованное лицо и не имею никакого отношения к владельцу инструмента, а так же объявлению.                                                 https://www.avito.ru/kirovskaya_oblast_kirov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_latunny
e_bronzovye_golosa_volga_1477327241


----------

